# Parts Needed to Change AC Condenser?



## clane (Sep 23, 2013)

Here are the two parts I have found, AC Delco Brand. -- *RECEIVER & DEHYDRATOR KIT-A/C*
Part Number: *15-11051*
*Product Notes:* 
AC Dehydrator & Receiver Kit

*CONDENSER ASM-A/C*
Part Number: *15-63753*
*Product Notes:* 
A/C Condenser


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

If the car is still under factory warranty there is a service bulletin which makes repair under factory warranty possible.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

clane, 

The GM part number for the AC Condenser shield is: 95927464 and the cost is $17.68 plus tax. They do show your dealership has this part available. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

